# kein target-attribut mehr in XHTML 1.0/1.1 strict?



## Elusive (2. August 2004)

Hallo

 ich habe leider festgestellt, dass unter XHTML 1.0 strict sowie 1.1 strict das target Attribut bei Links nicht mehr valid ist laut w3. Gibt es dafür neue Lösungen, die konform sind? Oder muss man darauf verzichten?

 Gruß
 Elu


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. August 2004)

Ich befürchte, du musst auf eins verzichten-Validierung oder das Attribut


----------



## Gumbo (2. August 2004)

Du könntest auf eine Javascriptlösung zurückgreifen:
	
	
	



```
<a href="http://www.google.de" onclick="window.open(this.href, '_blank'); return false">Google</a>
```

Diese Funktionalität könnte auch automatisiert werden, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. August 2004)

Oder ganz frech das target-Attribut beim onClick setzen...da sollte es den Validator nicht stören:

```
<a onclick="this.target='_blank';"href="blubb.htm">
```


----------

